# Eibach pro kit 16 1/2 to 18 cruze sedan now available!



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> just got mine put on yesterday by eibach and they told me they are now available. Ill try to post up photos but i believe they also took some yesterday as well.
> 
> https://eibach.com/us/i-10053-pro-kit-performance-springs-set-of-4-springs.html
> 
> ...


So how did they work out. Eibach says that they greatly improve handling while preserve the ride quality? How long did it take you to put them on? Did they come w/instructions?


----------

